# Star Wars Episode 8: Der Titel steht fest



## Darkmoon76 (23. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Der Titel steht fest* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 8: Der Titel steht fest


----------



## Dosentier (23. Januar 2017)

Dann hoffen wir mal, es nicht so ein Reinfall wird, wie Episode 8 und vor allem Rouge One.
Sorry aber ich war von beidem Filmen teils sehr enttäuscht.
Aber am schlimmsten fand ich immer noch R1.


----------



## steel2000 (23. Januar 2017)

Geschmackssache. Denn mir gefielen die Filme gut und bei Rogue One auch bis hin zum konsequenten Ende, der einen Bogen bis zu den alten Filmen schloss.
Ob ich die Trailer von Episode 8 anschaue, muss ich aber erst abwägen: Gerade der Dritte zu Rogue One verriet doch mehr, als mir lieb war. Aber mal schauen, ob die Neugierde doch die Überhand behält...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, es nicht so ein Reinfall wird, wie *Episode 8* und vor allem Rouge One.
> Sorry aber ich war von beidem Filmen teils sehr enttäuscht.
> Aber am schlimmsten fand ich immer noch R1.


Hast du ne Zeitmaschine?! 

Der Titel weckt bei mir jedenfalls große Erwartungen. Mit EP7 war ich mehr als zufrieden, dennoch darf man sich ruhig bemühen geben ihn in Sachen Unterhaltung, Spannung und Charakter-Darstellung zu toppen. Freu mich tierisch auf Finn.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Januar 2017)

Ich frage mich, ob der Titel Singular oder Plural darstellt.
Je nachdem wirft das dann interessante Fragen auf.


----------



## MrFob (23. Januar 2017)

Ich fand Rogue 1 echt super und fand jetzt auch Ep7 nicht sooo schlecht. Letzterer hatte ein bisschen viele Rehashs der altern SW Zutaten aber das ist halt Abrams' Stil (wie man schon in den Star Trek Reboots sehen konnte). Bin gespannt, wie sich Ep8 mit neuem Autor und Regisseur machen wird.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. Januar 2017)

Also ich persönlich fand SW7 sehr gut, nicht großartig, aber sehr gut.
Von Rogue One war ich persönlich nicht so angetan. Auch ein guter Film und durchaus empfehlenswert, aber irgendwie wollte der Funke bei mir nicht so zünden.
Hatte immer das Gefühl, da hätte man noch etwas mehr rausholen können.

Was der Titel für Teil 8 verspricht ist noch unklar (verdammte englische Sprache), aber ich bin frohen Mutes. Reingehen tue ich ja sowieso. Verdammter Fanboy


----------



## MasterBruin (23. Januar 2017)

Star Wars: Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter. Zwei Filme später... Star Wars: Der letzte Jedi...
Ich...
ach - da gibts einfach nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Januar 2017)

MasterBruin schrieb:


> Star Wars: Der letzte Jedi...



Es könnte auch "Die letzten Jedi" heißen.


----------



## MasterBruin (23. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es könnte auch "Die letzten Jedi" heißen.



Das stimmt, nur ändert das nichts am Wort "Last", wodurch der Titel eine eher negative Bedeutung erhält. Sprich, es waren einmal mehr - nun sind es wenige.
Seit Ep.1 stimmt irgendetwas im Jedi-Management nicht


----------



## Frullo (23. Januar 2017)

MasterBruin schrieb:


> Seit Ep.1 stimmt irgendetwas im Jedi-Management nicht



Dein Wort in der Midichlorianer Gehörgänge!


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob der Titel Singular oder Plural darstellt.
> Je nachdem wirft das dann interessante Fragen auf.



Ich tippe auf Singular und eventuell auf deutsch dann "Der letzte der jedi" als Anlehnung an Yodas berühmtes Zitat über/zu Luke (der letzte der Jedi, du wirst sein.)


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

Hm, dann hat man seinerzeit Return of the Jedi auch falsch übersetzt - was singular und plural anbelangt: Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter - es sei denn man zählt die 2 Min. dazu, in denen Vader wieder zu Anakin wird und Palpatine entsorgt. Auf jeden Fall ist am Schluss des Films genau 1 Jedi Ritter vorhanden. Einzahl.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist am Schluss des Films genau 1 Jedi Ritter vorhanden. Einzahl.



"He is our only hope."
"No, there is another."


----------



## Frullo (24. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> "He is our only hope."
> "No, there is another."



Nur: Bis zum Schluss von VI ist sie keine Jedi - und so wie es aussieht, wird sie auch nie eine.


----------



## Korellianus (24. Januar 2017)

Ich finde den Namen ziemlich episch und freue mich schon tierisch drauf 
Warum allerdings hat Rogue One so einen schlechten Ruf? Ich persönlich fand ihn den besten Star Wars der neueren Zeit, und das obwohl "the Force" praktisch nicht vorhanden war.  Die Schauplätze waren grossartig, genauso wie die Raumschlacht, und die Geschichte ist spannend mit ein paar wirklich coolen Charakteren. Für mich die einzigen Wehrmutstropfen: die beiden Hauptdarsteller. Sie ist bestenfalls okay, aber er ist ein ziemliches Würstchen, für seine Position. Sehr schade.
Episode 7 finde ich dafür ziemlich schlecht. Weder finde ich die Charaktere gut, noch den unangebrachten Humor (teilweise) und am störendsten sind ganz klar die 1:1 Wiederholung der Geschichte aus Episode IV. Grausam.  Den kann man meiner Meinung nach nur gut finden, wenn man die alten Filme nicht kennt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur: Bis zum Schluss von VI ist sie keine Jedi - und so wie es aussieht, wird sie auch nie eine.



Du hast vermutlich Recht mit der falschen Übersetzung.
Eben gelesen, dass der Titel im französischen wohl den Singular darstellt.
Aber Einigkeit über die Bedeutung des Titels gibt es da offenbar selbst bei Lucasfilm nicht wirklich.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Januar 2017)

Korellianus schrieb:


> Warum allerdings hat Rogue One so einen schlechten Ruf?



Wie kommst du darauf? 
Einige negative Kritiken hat es natürlich, aber die allgemeine Ressonanz würde ich eher als positiv beschreiben. In den User-Wertungen auf den einschlägigen Seiten schneidet der Film gut bis sehr gut ab und auch die Kritiker-Meinungen waren eher positiv. Finanziell hat der Film auch eine Milliarde eingespielt; für das erste Spin-Off kann man da sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## nevermind85 (24. Januar 2017)

MasterBruin schrieb:


> Das stimmt, nur ändert das nichts am Wort "Last", wodurch der Titel eine eher negative Bedeutung erhält. Sprich, es waren einmal mehr - nun sind es wenige.
> Seit Ep.1 stimmt irgendetwas im Jedi-Management nicht



Das Macht-Management hingegen passt. Dafür hat der Auserwählte ja gesorgt


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. Januar 2017)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal, es nicht so ein Reinfall wird, wie Episode 8 und vor allem Rouge One.
> Sorry aber ich war von beidem Filmen teils sehr enttäuscht.
> Aber am schlimmsten fand ich immer noch R1.



Rogue One war für mich der beste Star Wars Film seit "Das Imperium schlägt zurück". Episode 7 fand ich ganz ok. Nicht sehr originell und Abrams typisch mit wenig Gefühl für Zeit und Raum aber zumindest nah am Original.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Januar 2017)

Rogue One ist quasi auf einem Level mit Episode IV - VI. Wo er einen schlechten Ruf haben soll ist mir schleierhaft.


----------

